# Lewis Hamilton really doesn't get it



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 13, 2017)

I am no Hamilton fan at the best of times but his latest whining tantrum in the press complaining about his lack of respect from the British fans was just priceless.

_â€œI donâ€™t know. I think itâ€™s probably a reflection of a long time a lot of **** thatâ€™s gone on, maybe. Who knows? Misinterpreted things that have been written? The way I live my life, maybe? Maybe where I live. Who knows? I donâ€™t really think about it too much.â€


_Formula 1 had a promotional event in the centre of London last night - 19 of the 20 drivers were there.  Guess which one decided to take a two-day vacation to Greece?

He really is a nob.


----------



## hovis (Jul 13, 2017)

i cant stand him either.  I'd rather have a pint with ian poulter and that's saying something.   

the bloke wears two diamond earrings for god sake.  even goerge Michael thought that was too gay


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2017)

I've often wondered at the treatment he gets when he does something questionable, and the lack of criticism or punishment some of his contemporaries receive when they do something wrong. Several years ago there were questions asked of the F1 and the handling of Hamilton. Ecclestone and the Hitler SS wearing garbed deputy took some serious stick in the media, even questions about racism.

Personally, I don't have feelings either way about Hamilton but I do have a raised eyebrow in terms of F1's behaviour towards him in the past.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2017)

Perhaps if he came back and paid UK taxes it would be a good start. Then he could also smile a little more and seem grateful that he gets paid vast amounts for driving a car around. He looks like a spoilt child who has just been told off half the time. Old Jenson moved to Monaco to avoid his taxes but at least he looked as though he was having a good time and appreciated the special position he was in. LH is all too precious.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Perhaps if he came back and paid UK taxes it would be a good start. Then he could also smile a little more and seem grateful that he gets paid vast amounts for driving a car around. He looks like a spoilt child who has just been told off half the time. Old Jenson moved to Monaco to avoid his taxes but at least he looked as though he was having a good time and appreciated the special position he was in. LH is all too precious.
		
Click to expand...

Agree pay your taxes.
He is about as British as I am German total pleb


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 13, 2017)

1000 x better than other local hero Ian poulter


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

Interesting comments earlier from one of the F1 commentators, who knows him a lot better than any of us, about the things he does away from the cameras and the press that don't get reported. Visiting sick children in his own time and off his own back, turning a 20 minute autograph session into a 2 hour one etc etc. Yes it doesn't come across well being the only one not there but from his point of view this will be the biggest and busiest weekend of his year, if he could only win one race all season he would choose this one. Maybe its right that he prepares in the way he sees fit.
And to those of you moaning about him not paying UK taxes, what would you honestly do in his position? I know which one I'd choose, vive la Monaco!


----------



## drdel (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't know why but I think similarly of Hamilton and Rory. Both very talented but somehow I feel the personality/charism is lacking.


----------



## jusme (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh to be a public figure and at the behest of any whim or feeling expressed from the general public


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2017)

SH, I've been to Monaco and honestly I'd rather live here, or mainland France, and pay my dues than there. Anyway LH lives in Switzerland I believe, another tax haven. 

Seriously, when you get as much as he does just pay up, you are still left with huge amounts.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			SH, I've been to Monaco and honestly I'd rather live here, or mainland France, and pay my dues than there. Anyway LH lives in Switzerland I believe, another tax haven. 

Seriously, when you get as much as he does just pay up, you are still left with huge amounts.
		
Click to expand...

if you don't live here why would you pay tax here?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2017)

I think you are missing the point. Hamilton was complaining that he doesn't feel loved by the British crowds. I was stating that some lack of love may be due to the fact that he is a tax exile in Switzerland. He didn't move there because he likes Milka chocolate, he just wants to pay lower taxes.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			SH, I've been to Monaco and honestly I'd rather live here, or mainland France, and pay my dues than there. Anyway LH lives in Switzerland I believe, another tax haven. 

Seriously, when you get as much as he does just pay up, you are still left with huge amounts.
		
Click to expand...

Monaco, Switzerland, BVI wherever, you're just splitting hairs. If you were earning millions upon millions and could live anywhere you wanted that would mean you kept hold of lots of those millions you would, anyone who says they wouldn't is a liar.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2017)

Not having that. If I had that much money why would I live somewhere based on the tax regime rather than where I really wanted to live. I have enough money to live like a king, why live in an apartment in Monaco?

To get to Monaco you go past endless beautiful villas with glorious pools and views in Nice and surrounding towns. You get to Monaco and live in an apartment to save a few quid when you have millions stashed away. Not for me. Same goes for any of those hideaways.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you are missing the point. Hamilton was complaining that he doesn't feel loved by the British crowds. I was stating that some lack of love may be due to the fact that he is a tax exile in Switzerland. He didn't move there because he likes Milka chocolate, he just wants to pay lower taxes.
		
Click to expand...

DId he, WHere is that?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not having that. If I had that much money why would I live somewhere based on the tax regime rather than where I really wanted to live. I have enough money to live like a king, why live in an apartment in Monaco?

To get to Monaco you go past endless beautiful villas with glorious pools and views in Nice and surrounding towns. You get to Monaco and live in an apartment to save a few quid when you have millions stashed away. Not for me. Same goes for any of those hideaways.
		
Click to expand...

But how much time does he spend "at home"?
I'm guessing that he owns a few properties around the world? 
And stops in a few half decent hotels.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			DId he, WHere is that?
		
Click to expand...

Interview in The Independent I believe. Maybe elsewhere and they just reported it. BBC sport website had it.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interview in The Independent I believe. Maybe elsewhere and they just reported it. BBC sport website had it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I read the article, perhaps you should too. The OP is making something out of nothing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2017)

I heard bits of it through the day, not just the easy headline. I think my original point has been stretched now. It was a throwaway line but I do believe it, for all highly paid sportsmen, women, entertainers etc.

Back to LH, he is still a sulky so and so. He needs to cheer up.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I heard bits of it through the day, not just the easy headline. I think my original point has been stretched now. It was a throwaway line but I do believe it, for all highly paid sportsmen, women, entertainers etc.

Back to LH, he is still a sulky so and so. He needs to cheer up.
		
Click to expand...

we've got perma smile ricciardo for that


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2017)

Ha ha. I think his face muscles are frozen like that.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think you are missing the point. Hamilton was complaining that he doesn't feel loved by the British crowds. I was stating that some lack of love may be due to the fact that he is a tax exile in Switzerland. He didn't move there because he likes Milka chocolate, he just wants to pay lower taxes.
		
Click to expand...

The British public love to kick a star. Every up and coming sportsperson and celeb is loved till they reach the pinnacle of their chosen profession, and then they're are kicked and criticised. It's media driven, and the public are brainwashed.

As for who lives where; crikey, if someone told me where I had to live... well, the second word would off. Some people like the countryside and some prefer cities, it's their choice.

Rich people live in places they don't like purely for tax reasons... yeah, of course they do.

Should pay tax in a country they don't live in...why? Seriously, why?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2017)

Hobbit, you are also missing the point. I don't expect anyone to pay taxes in a country where they don't live. He can live where he likes. However, I am saying don't expect EVERYONE in Britain to love you if you up sticks and leave solely to avoid paying your contribution to the country you were born in and profess to love. If you love it and want love from it then live here and pay your way. The doctors, nurses, care home assistants, paramedics, fire officers, police, bin men all need to be paid for. The country needs maintaining, protecting. That has to be paid for. Please don't tell me a young man in his 20's, I think that is about right, has always dreamed of living in Switzerland. He moved for money when he already has mountains of the stuff.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 14, 2017)

If money was no object I'm not sure I'd choose to live in the uk and tax avoidance wouldn't be my motivation for moving. Quality of life, standard of living, climate etc would be factors.


----------



## Reemul (Jul 14, 2017)

I think the job he has means he spends 10 months of the year travelling all over the world so why base yourself anywhere with high taxes as he doesn't really live there often or for long anyways.


----------



## hovis (Jul 14, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			The British public love to kick a star. Every up and coming sportsperson and celeb is loved till they reach the pinnacle of their chosen profession, and then they're are kicked and criticised. It's media driven, and the public are brainwashed.

As for who lives where; crikey, if someone told me where I had to live... well, the second word would off. Some people like the countryside and some prefer cities, it's their choice.

Rich people live in places they don't like purely for tax reasons... yeah, of course they do.

Should pay tax in a country they don't live in...why? Seriously, why?
		
Click to expand...

the British don't like to kick a star.  only the knobs

nigel mansel
gary liniker
damon hill
Jessica enis
jenson button 

those are just a few off the top of my head that dont get a kicking.   Hamilton is just an unlikeable bloke to most


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Perhaps if he came back and paid UK taxes it would be a good start. Then he could also smile a little more and seem grateful that he gets paid vast amounts for driving a car around. He looks like a spoilt child who has just been told off half the time. Old Jenson moved to Monaco to avoid his taxes but at least he looked as though he was having a good time and appreciated the special position he was in. LH is all too precious.
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Agree pay your taxes.
He is about as British as I am German total pleb
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			Hobbit, you are also missing the point. I don't expect anyone to pay taxes in a country where they don't live. He can live where he likes. However, I am saying don't expect EVERYONE in Britain to love you if you up sticks and leave solely to avoid paying your contribution to the country you were born in and profess to love. If you love it and want love from it then live here and pay your way. The doctors, nurses, care home assistants, paramedics, fire officers, police, bin men all need to be paid for. The country needs maintaining, protecting. That has to be paid for. Please don't tell me a young man in his 20's, I think that is about right, has always dreamed of living in Switzerland. He moved for money when he already has mountains of the stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have missed the point. Would you pay tax if you didnt have to? The answer is no. LH can afford not to pay tax because he is one of the best in the world at what he does, which means he can live where he wants. The British public, IMO, dont have an issue with him not paying tax, they love JB and he has done the same. People dont like him because he is a bit arrogant and they are jealous of his lifestyle. And those people, again IMO, are very very sad.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 14, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Monaco, Switzerland, BVI wherever, you're just splitting hairs. *If you were earning millions upon millions and could live anywhere you wanted that would mean you kept hold of lots of those millions you would, anyone who says they wouldn't is a liar.*

Click to expand...

Not true for all and not lies, one of our clients clients is one of if not the the highest tax contributor in the UK (Â£30m + per year tax bill), guy pays all his tax in UK and takes nothing offshore, a lot of people including me have tremendous respect for him doing that, he's a wealth creator which a capitalist society needs, is incredibly wealthy himself but doesn't attempt to use questionable loopholes or relocation of money to dodge tax. He wants to be respected by society is his reason. Also is a philanthropist supporting numerous causes. Greed doesn't have to always be the goal. If only there were more like him.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 14, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Not true for all and not lies, one of our clients clients is one of if not the the highest tax contributor in the UK (Â£30m + per year tax bill), guy pays all his tax in UK and takes nothing offshore, a lot of people including me have tremendous respect for him doing that, he's a wealth creator which a capitalist society needs, is incredibly wealthy himself but doesn't attempt to use questionable loopholes or relocation of money to dodge tax. He wants to be respected by society is his reason. Also is a philanthropist supporting numerous causes. Greed doesn't have to always be the goal. If only there were more like him.
		
Click to expand...

LH also does a lot of extra curricular which isnt documented. Thats your clients choice to make and fair play to him, but if someone makes a choice to do something else why are they being chastised for it? Its his money so its his choice what he does with it, he earns it fairly and has moved to a location that he wants to (How do we know its not where he wants to live) because he can afford to.

As i said before, people get at him for getting at him sake or because they are jealous. How can you cast aspersions on someone that you dont know, he could be a really nice guy? maybe doesn't come across as it but maybe that's how he portrays himself in the media? I see a lot of mention of Ian Poulter on here, ive read his book and i think he has earned the right to do what he does and act the way he does.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Hobbit, you are also missing the point. I don't expect anyone to pay taxes in a country where they don't live. He can live where he likes. However, I am saying don't expect EVERYONE in Britain to love you if you up sticks and leave solely to avoid paying your contribution to the country you were born in and profess to love. If you love it and want love from it then live here and pay your way. The doctors, nurses, care home assistants, paramedics, fire officers, police, bin men all need to be paid for. The country needs maintaining, protecting. That has to be paid for. Please don't tell me a young man in his 20's, I think that is about right, has always dreamed of living in Switzerland. He moved for money when he already has mountains of the stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I'm missing the point at all. I do think it is very small minded, bitter and jealously to dislike someone because they've moved out of the UK. Good luck to him. He's already paid more than enough tax to pay his way. Maybe if the UK was more attractive tax-wise it would get a reasonable percentage of something rather than a large percentage of nothing.

As for moving to avoid tax; I don't blame any high earner that does that. Someone on his sort of numbers - let's call it Â£20m per year would pay over Â£9m in tax and NI. There's paying your way and there's being well and truly ROBBED by the state. Cap it at Â£2m and although still high its more palatable. 

Maybe he didn't think about moving out of the UK till it became apparent the state was robbing him blind. Good choice Lewis!

I'll be leaving next year for 2 reasons; climate and my pension will go 40% further...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I don't think I'm missing the point at all. I do think it is very small minded, bitter and jealously to dislike someone because they've moved out of the UK. Good luck to him. He's already paid more than enough tax to pay his way. Maybe if the UK was more attractive tax-wise it would get a reasonable percentage of something rather than a large percentage of nothing.

As for moving to avoid tax; I don't blame any high earner that does that. Someone on his sort of numbers - let's call it Â£20m per year would pay over Â£9m in tax and NI. There's paying your way and there's being well and truly ROBBED by the state. Cap it at Â£2m and although still high its more palatable. 

Maybe he didn't think about moving out of the UK till it became apparent the state was robbing him blind. Good choice Lewis!

I'll be leaving next year for 2 reasons; climate and my pension will go 40% further...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all you've put, I would only add that anyone who decides to live abroad should lose their right to vote for the period they reside overseas, nothing worse imo than someone no longer contributing having a say in mine or or my families future.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			...Anyway LH lives in Switzerland I believe...
		
Click to expand...

You are wrong (out of date) in your belief!

Btw. He's a 'very intemperate' golfer!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2017)

You are right. Just googled it and it states Colorado and Monaco, Monaco being his main home for tax. That info may also be out of date but I am not going to go and stalk him over this.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are right. Just googled it and it states Colorado and Monaco, *Monaco being his main home for tax*. That info may also be out of date but I am not going to go and stalk him over this.
		
Click to expand...

Or possibly, because he likes it there and prefers the weather/lifestyle/ease of travel etc etc over GB


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2017)

SH, go to Monaco. Then go to Nice and 20 other towns or villages within 20 miles of Nice airport, where LH will land. Rank them in order of places you would choose to live based on accommodation, places to eat, quality of life etc. Monaco would come number 20. The Cote d'Azure is gorgeous, Monaco isn't.

People can live where they like, certainly understand why they move to warmer climes, but don't dress this up as anything other than about money.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 14, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			SH, go to Monaco. Then go to Nice and 20 other towns or villages within 20 miles of Nice airport, where LH will land. Rank them in order of places you would choose to live based on accommodation, places to eat, quality of life etc. Monaco would come number 20. The Cote d'Azure is gorgeous, Monaco isn't.

People can live where they like, certainly understand why they move to warmer climes, but don't dress this up as anything other than about money.
		
Click to expand...

And why can't it be about money. People work for money. People change jobs for more money. People look to buy nicer houses and look to book better holidays/hotels. Its the same ethos but on either a larger or smaller scale depending on your perspective.

Alternatively, lets all drive a Lada or a Trabant and live in a tent. Lets none of us look to better ourselves. Money can't be a valid reason to criticise Hamilton if we ourselves also chase the mighty dollar, albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 14, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			And why can't it be about money. People work for money. People change jobs for more money. People look to buy nicer houses and look to book better holidays/hotels. Its the same ethos but on either a larger or smaller scale depending on your perspective.

Alternatively, lets all drive a Lada or a Trabant and live in a tent. Lets none of us look to better ourselves. Money can't be a valid reason to criticise Hamilton if we ourselves also chase the mighty dollar, albeit on a smaller scale.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 
It doesn't matter how much money you have,you want to give as little to the tax man as possible. 
Messi for example.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2017)

Fair enough. Forget everyone else, forget gov't services, just look after yourself. Where is Harry Enfield when you need him, Loadsamoney &#128176;&#128176;


----------



## ger147 (Jul 15, 2017)

Half a second clear of the field on pole today, it's obviously really bothering him...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 15, 2017)

Whatever else you may think he's got some grandes cojones....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 16, 2017)

Whether you like the guy as a person or not, you cant argue that he is probably the best ont he grid right now, and is obviously a pure racer rather than corporate worker.
 At the time I didn't like Senna, but now I admire his brio and all out racer style, and Hamilton definately reminds me of Senna.


----------



## hovis (Jul 16, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Whether you like the guy as a person or not, you cant argue that he is probably the best ont he grid right now, and is obviously a pure racer rather than corporate worker.
 At the time I didn't like Senna, but now I admire his brio and all out racer style, and Hamilton definately reminds me of Senna.
		
Click to expand...

i dont think he is the best on the grid.  i think he has the best car.  botas is all of sudden on the podium coming from nowhere.   i dont doubt you still need to be a good driver but i think its the arrow not the Indian in formula 1.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 16, 2017)

He might be a good driver but he's still a nob.


----------



## hovis (Jul 16, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			He might be a good driver but he's still a nob.
		
Click to expand...

agreed


----------



## ger147 (Jul 16, 2017)

hovis said:



			i dont think he is the best on the grid.  i think he has the best car.  botas is all of sudden on the podium coming from nowhere.   i dont doubt you still need to be a good driver but i think its the arrow not the Indian in formula 1.
		
Click to expand...

Alonso and Hamilton are the 2 best drivers on the grid IMO. Would be good to see both of them in the best car to see who is actually the best. Verstappen in a properly fast car would also be great to see.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 16, 2017)

P1 in qualy
All laps lead
Fastest lap 
race win


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 16, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			P1 in qualy
All laps lead
Fastest lap 
race win
		
Click to expand...

Great for the sport and appreciated and liked by those that pay to watch and support it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2017)

Was that a good decision by Ferrari regarding tyres? Clearly not give the puncture and Raikonnen having to come in with a few laps left. Why would you gamble on staying out all race? Seemed a flawed policy from the start


----------



## GG26 (Jul 17, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Alonso and Hamilton are the 2 best drivers on the grid IMO. Would be good to see both of them in the best car to see who is actually the best. Verstappen in a properly fast car would also be great to see.
		
Click to expand...

They were both in a McLaren in Hamilton's first season in F1.  Alonso seemed to get the hump because Hamilton was just as quick.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Fair enough. Forget everyone else, forget gov't services, just look after yourself. Where is Harry Enfield when you need him, Loadsamoney &#55357;&#56496;&#55357;&#56496;
		
Click to expand...

I think that's right if you live somewhere and use the services etc. but then through artificial wizadry aren't paying tax here.

However, if you genuinely don't live here, why should you pay tax here on your earnings? Just because you're from here? That would be silly.

Back to discussing the race though..... he drove brilliantly this weekend, didn't put a foot wrong.

There is nobody in the field that has a better lap in them than him. His one lap speed is phenomenal. What he lacks, which probably goes hand in hand with the flair that enables him to put in those flying laps, is the boring consistency that accumulates points and wins titles. He's either absolutely on it, or he's struggling. Not many ground out 2nd and 3rd place finishes.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 17, 2017)

GG26 said:



			They were both in a McLaren in Hamilton's first season in F1.  Alonso seemed to get the hump because Hamilton was just as quick.
		
Click to expand...

But for that ridiculous strategy call in China, (leaving him out on old tyres) he would have won the championship.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 17, 2017)

GG26 said:



			They were both in a McLaren in Hamilton's first season in F1.  Alonso seemed to get the hump because Hamilton was just as quick.
		
Click to expand...

Alonso got the hump because Ron Dennis gave him a no.1 driver contract and didn't honour it.


----------

